# Need someone to change led in RA Clicky!



## lrp (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, need someone to change the led in my Clicky, anyone know of someone who can do this? Thanks!


----------



## csshih (Aug 12, 2009)

tekno cowby 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221430


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep, but only if the reflector is already loose. If it's still glued in, I won't touch it, as I tend to wreck the reflector when breaking it loose.


----------



## naz80 (Apr 2, 2010)

this ones for techno cowboy ,
i have the novatac 120p what would be agood upgrade for this one if i wanna get more run time meaning it will be brighter led so i can lower my settings ,ive seen k2 upgrade or xpg .. how do you use the pm option for this website ??? newbie


----------

